# Toony suits VS. Realistic suits



## Pavi (Jul 21, 2010)

So, I'm planning on commissioning a fursuit in the next several years. But I really just cannot decide what style I'd like to get. 
So I'm asking for opinions. What type of suit do you prefer? I plan to wear it to various events, but mostly I'd like to entertain children.

For reference, here's the companies I have picked out to possibly buy from:
http://www.donthugcacti.com/
http://www.clockworkcreature.com/
http://www.kilcodocostumes.com/
http://www.azurecoyote.com/
http://b3mascots.com/
http://whitewolf.denofwolves.com/

I realize there's a lot, but I like to have options. 
Also, if you happened to have commissioned from one of the companies I listed before, then I'd love to hear your experience with working with them, as well.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Some of the Clockworkcreature suits veer dangerously close to Uncanny Valley but some of them, particularly this one look just stunning.

If you plan on entertaining children, however, I'd stick to the toony ones.


----------



## Willow (Jul 21, 2010)

If you're planning on entertaining children, I'd stick with a toony suit. You're supposed to be like a walking cartoon animal. Walking down the street in a fierce looking wolf or panther suit might not be the best idea. 

(I did make a little kid cry with my school's wildcat suit :c It did look kinda scary)


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2010)

Yeahhhhhh. For entertaining children, definitely go toony.

Some of the realistic suits weird even ME out.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Some of the realistic suits weird even ME out.


 
Aye, that would be uncanny valley alright. When it looks real, but really shouldn't do.


----------



## Dan. (Jul 21, 2010)

I suppose it depends on your fursona, the way it is drawn most commonly...


----------



## Pavi (Jul 21, 2010)

Thanks, guys. :3
I've been leaning more toward toony, for the same reasons you all listed.


----------



## Fenrari (Jul 21, 2010)

Personally, go for the realistic if you can find a top notch maker. 

The toony ones are cute, but it won't float everyone's boat.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

Fenrari said:


> Personally, go for the realistic if you can find a top notch maker.
> 
> The toony ones are cute, but it won't float everyone's boat.


 
*one of the few occasions you get to say this sincerely*

BUT THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## Furr (Jul 21, 2010)

The problem with realistic suits is that if they arenâ€™t made right they can come across looking demented looking. So if you go for a more realistic suit make sure you have the cash to pay for a good artist. 

Also donâ€™t forget the black-market in FAF just putting out a general post asking for basic quotes, there are many artists who build fursuits but donâ€™t have the money/time to manage their own website.


----------



## Deo (Jul 21, 2010)

Joecifur at B3Mascots is really nice and his suits are really well made.

I don't trust AzureCoyote after that whole Skittles fiasco. Ya know, where she sold a used sex-suit without telling the buyer. And then posted videos. Yeah. Stay classy Azure, very classy.


----------



## Pavi (Jul 21, 2010)

Furr said:


> The problem with realistic suits is that if they arenâ€™t made right they can come across looking demented looking. So if you go for a more realistic suit make sure you have the cash to pay for a good artist.



I know what you mean. I used to not be a fan of realistic suits, but then I stumbled across Clockwork Creature Studios and it totally changed my mind. If I were to ever get a suit in that style, it'd be from them. 



Deovacuus said:


> I don't trust AzureCoyote after that whole Skittles fiasco. Ya know, where she sold a used sex-suit without telling the buyer. And then posted videos. Yeah. Stay classy Azure, very classy.


 
 Oh jeez. Really? I hadn't heard of that. o______o
 Thanks for the heads up. I'm definitely crossing her off my list of potential builders, then.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 21, 2010)

I personally prefer wearing a toony suit for a few reasons. The most important reason is that I work with kids and being a giant cartoon is less scary than a giant animal. I also feel I can goof around a bit more in a toony suit. mine is loose enough that I can move, and I can fix it easily. 

On the other hand realistic suits can look amazing if you have the cash and the right maker. Especially is the character would look better that way. Fay just looks like creepy in a realistic style.


----------



## Nyloc (Jul 21, 2010)

At least you _can_ get a suit for your fursona. Lord knows how I'd ever get hold of a good looking shark-suit.


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 21, 2010)

I prefer tooney myself, but it really depends. How old are the children? Depending on the age, and where they came from, realistic ones might ~WoW~ them... ^^


----------



## Fay V (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> At least you _can_ get a suit for your  fursona. Lord knows how I'd ever get hold of a good looking  shark-suit.



I'm betting you could if you wanted to spend the money


----------



## Lusty5535 (Jul 21, 2010)

Fay V said:


> I'm betting you could if you wanted to spend the money



I agree. You can get ANYTHING if you've got enough dough.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

It all depends entirely on your Characters design.
If your character is fun loving, happy go lucky - Totally toony
If your character is more of a angry, vicious creature- Obviously realism will suit them best

But if you're also wanting to go for a more variety of expressions, toony is much better suited (pun!). You can add counted expressions onto the face of a cartoon. With realism.. You can stand there and look bad ass?

You also need to take into account of visibility.
Most realism suits ( I THINK ) use taxidermy eyes, which makes you have to look through tears ducts limiting your vision much more than the usual Buckram eyes in toony heads.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> Joecifur at B3Mascots is really nice and his suits are really well made.
> 
> I don't trust AzureCoyote after that whole Skittles fiasco. Ya know, where she sold a used sex-suit without telling the buyer. And then posted videos. Yeah. Stay classy Azure, very classy.



Woah, what?
Are you pulling my leg here dude?

That's a real shame.. She was literally #1 on my choice of commissioners..


----------



## Asswings (Jul 21, 2010)

gatorguts said:


> Woah, what?
> Are you pulling my leg here dude?



Nope, it's true.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Ticon said:


> Nope, it's true.


 Wow, that's a damn shame.
You can't trust anyone these days :/


----------



## Furr (Jul 21, 2010)

Nyloc said:


> At least you _can_ get a suit for your fursona. Lord knows how I'd ever get hold of a good looking shark-suit.



I would say make if out of latex or vinyl.


----------



## Fay V (Jul 21, 2010)

depending on the style you could have a very short pile or like plushie stuff. sort of like how Jesie made her gator suit.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 21, 2010)

Fay V said:


> depending on the style you could have a very short pile or like plushie stuff. sort of like how Jesie made her gator suit.


 
She used felt, actually.

I hear it's not really recommended on fursuit tho.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jul 21, 2010)

My favorite suit makers are Don't Hug Cacti, Furr Happens, Beetlecat, and MixedCandy. DHC definitely makes the best toony suits. The purpose of a fursuit is to be cute and entertain people. It's a lot easier to do in a cartoony, friendly-looking fursuit than something intimidating and angry.

That's just what I think anyway.


----------



## ShayneBear (Jul 21, 2010)

For children, go toony. if it were for something like, say, a sports team, realistic is more easily accepted.

Plus, a toony character makes parents feel better about letting their kids come get hugs =) and kids seem to love getting hugs from big floofy cartoony critters <3


----------



## ZiggyTheWolf (Jul 22, 2010)

That whole deal with the skittles thing happened quite some time ago and seeing the flack that she recieved over it i wouldnt think she'd repeat the episode, I still think she makes some pretty awesome toony suits just pretty darn expensive now.


----------



## Digitalpotato (Jul 22, 2010)

Toony...the realistic looking ones have this thing wrong...it's like the time I looked at a photomorph on FurAffinity and was grossed out because it looked like a corpse. 

oh wait. That's what's called the Uncanny Valley.


----------



## Shico (Jul 22, 2010)

I think realistic suits get "more respect" so to speak, I mean when it comes to a snarky person who is on the fence about furries they are more likley to pick on a toony suit but at the same time may be impressed with a realistic suit, I mean a Clockwork Creatures suit is like freaken artwork and more likley to inspire an "oooo awwww" reaction than a troll reaction.  

But realistic stuff would more likley scare kids, and if you are a hyper person who wants to be spunky while in character then a realistic suit is kinda limiting.


----------



## Miryhis (Jul 22, 2010)

Deovacuus said:


> I don't trust AzureCoyote after that whole Skittles fiasco. Ya know, where she sold a used sex-suit without telling the buyer. And then posted videos. Yeah. Stay classy Azure, very classy.


 
Wow, just wow. You always manage to inform me of something that just disappoints me to no end. I was considering her awhile back, I'm glad I changed my mind. Though I'm sure she would not try and pull something like that again... I mean if the backlash sounds as bad as everyone is making it sound, I hope she wouldn't.

On topic: I agree, it depends on the animal/character being made. I'd say most could pass with toony, but only a few could pass as realistic. I'm sure there's a happy medium when it comes to the two if you want realistic but want to be around kids though.


----------



## sorryinSPACE (Jul 23, 2010)

Shico said:


> I think realistic suits get "more respect" so to speak, I mean when it comes to a snarky person who is on the fence about furries they are more likley to pick on a toony suit but at the same time may be impressed with a realistic suit, I mean a Clockwork Creatures suit is like freaken artwork and more likley to inspire an "oooo awwww" reaction than a troll reaction.
> 
> But realistic stuff would more likley scare kids, and if you are a hyper person who wants to be spunky while in character then a realistic suit is kinda limiting.



If you're in an animal costume and you run into someone who is on the fence about the fandom, style doesn't matter.
They still think you're weird.


----------



## Dread Husky (Jul 23, 2010)

I do prefer realistic suits, even ones with the moving jaws, taxidermy eyes, electronics, and jaws/teeth/tongue sets. To me the more realistic the better.

But yeah, they might scare the little kids so go with toony.

And I remember that Skittles suit and the journal/videos. :c *shudders*


----------



## Willow (Jul 23, 2010)

Dread Husky said:


> I do prefer realistic suits, even ones with the moving jaws, taxidermy eyes, electronics, and jaws/teeth/tongue sets.


 Moving jaws and electronics are cool period. Even if I had a toony suit, I'd try to put in a movable jaw


----------



## Fiesta_Jack (Jul 23, 2010)

I'm much more a fan of realistic suits, and I *do* believe people tend to view them with more awe and respect than toon suits. Realistic suits aren't really right for most purposes though. If you're planning to do fun, innocent, bouncy stuff, go for the toon suit.


----------



## Trpdwarf (Jul 23, 2010)

Realistic costumes tend to be the ones you don't have as much fun being silly with. It's not that kind of character or that's the impression it gives off. Now the toony ones tend to be more playful or have more potential for that. I prefer to try to find a nice middle ground although I favor the highly realistic well over the highly toony. For some reason it's the highly toon-y ones that creep me out more with the giant eyes and messed up proportions...although if someone does uncanny valley wrong that can creep me out too.

There are two makers out there who tend to make costumes that make me want to be far away from them due to the creepyness that they have about them that they induce by being either wrong realistic, or wrong toony.

Middle ftw


----------



## mrs.ferdo (Jul 29, 2010)

I prefer toony over realistic. Realistic ones freak me out more than anything. Plus, it's hard to find a maker who knows how to do it right (so they don't look demented). 
Plus, like everyone keeps saying, THINK OF THE CHILDREN!!!


----------



## Trance (Jul 31, 2010)

I like the toony suits.  They're nice, and cheerful, and fluffy.

The realistic ones are good if the maker was skilled enough to make the suit non-creepy.
Otherwise, yeah, they're usually a little scary lookin'.


----------



## Stargazer Bleu (Jul 31, 2010)

Both have there place. Depending on what and were you will use one at.
I like toony better. Get to be silly at cons with one like that.


----------

